# 5DM3 and EOS Utilities Timer Shooting



## ksasat (Mar 28, 2013)

Greeting Everybody,

I want to shoot Timelapse using EOS Utilities. The Timer only available in C1, C2, C3 and A+ mode while in B, M, Av, Tv and P is greyed out !!. I tried enable\disable Live View Shoot & Mirror Lockup but still can't enable the timer other than C1, C2, C3 and A+ .. any suggestion !!

the cam is 5D Mark 3 and using Mackbook pro ML 10.8.3 and latest ver of EOS Utility 2.12.3. I can control the cam, copy images etc with no problem. I want to be able to set aperture and shatter speed manually..

appreciated,

Kamal S.


----------



## ksasat (Mar 29, 2013)

ok, I found it .. it was in Silent Single Shooting once i switched to single mod the timer is activated ;D


----------

